# Rear Derailleur Hanger Thread Size?



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I stripped my rear derailleur hanger and need to clean the threads up. What size tap do I need to use?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*You'll need a....*

10mm x 1 tap for the derailleur hanger. If this is a replaceable hanger I'd go that route. If it isn't replaceable then, hopefully, there's enough material left to clean up and make solid threads. All you can do is try. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

*Dropout Saver*

Worst comes to worst, if your derailleur hanger is not of the replaceable type you can drill out the threaded hole and install a Dropout Saver which is basically a threaded sleeve with a lip that is inserted from the back side of the dropout.

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/502/44/


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will track down a 10mm X1 tap and hope there is enough material left. I ordered some dropout savers just in case.


----------

